# Portland, OR to San diego, CA



## tv195 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi,
My girlfriend and I are planning to sail our Columbia 34 from Portland, Oregon to San Diego this spring. Unfortunately we only have time to do that in March, which is pretty early in the year for the stormy West coast.
However I was wondering if anybody has some recommendations for some nice places (marinas, spots to anchor) in southern Oregon and/or California? Our next stops are Astoria, then we will cross the bar of the Columbia and sail to Newport, that's about 24hours . .. and we would like to continue like that, doing day trips or overnight sails down the coast.
Thanks,
Christian


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Let's say you get to San Diego in a timely fashion. What will you do with the boat once there? I have no experience that far north, but it does seem a little early to leave on a *SCHEDULE*. ..........*i2f*


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

tv195, this trip is NOT one that you wanna hold to a schedule, especially that early. You might get lucky with the weather but the odds are ya won't.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

TV,

Don't know how much experience you have, so my apologies if I am "preaching to the quire". Not the best time of year. If you want to come in because it is rough crossing the entrances can be extremely hazardous, if not impossible, especially in a sailboat. After Crescent City the entrances are a long way apart with nowhere to hide. Even going downhill when it is rough it can be like a non-stop train wreck. Here are some links I thought you might be interested in:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/there...on-san-pedro-ca-fan-francisco.html#post555867

If you go let us know how it went, good luck,

Dabnis


----------



## tv195 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for all your answers!
Yes I know this is not the best time of the year, but we are not really on a tight schedule. We'll wait for a good weather window to go from Astoria to Newport (about 100nm) in February and then we'll have the entire March to make it to San Diego - or as far as the weather allows us to go.
Once in SD we want to live there on our boat - we contacted some marinas already, the waiting lists are long . . .
DABNIS thanks for the links! I am really curious to get some information about the entrances along the way and to read some stories about the sailors who have been there, especially so early in the year.
Chris


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Chris,

You are welcome. You might think about taking a 2 night trip down and back the Oregon coast to check out the inlets, you are not that far away. Nothing like a first hand look, even from the shore side. I have seen them all, been out the Rogue and the Chetco. They all seem really nice and easy when it is calm but don't be fooled. Many have Coast Guard stations nearby and I am sure they can give you some really good first hand information. As above, good luck and let us know how it went.

Paul T, aka Dabnis


----------

